# [FREE GAME]Pop The Fruit 2 : Puzzle Bubble - Can you give me some feedback on this game?



## PandaTapGames (Mar 18, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Weekly

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi everyone. We just released a new game on the amazon app store called 'Pop The Fruit 2 : Puzzle Bubble'. Here's the link: http://tiny.cc/451ztw

Amazon.com: Pop The Fruit 2 : Puzzle Bubble (Acorn Buster) - from Panda Tap Games: Appstore for Android

It's the first game we've published from a different developer and we want to give them some feedback to see what players think and improve the game. If anyone has played it could you tell me what you think. Is it fun, too easy, boring, great, needs more variety etc.

Thanks in advance for any replies, I hope we can make this game awesome 









Thanks all,
Celia

Video:


----------



## macfinch (Mar 23, 2013)

Does anyone know what the X4 Speed item does?


----------



## PandaTapGames (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi macfinch,

Thanks for checking out Pop The Fruit 2 for us. We really appreciate your feedback. The X4 Speed item increases your boost bar faster on the bottom left of the screen. So that you can get a power up ball faster and blast those acorns out of the tree!

Do let us know what else you would like to play with in Pop The Fruit 2. We will have more awesome new levels and a worldwide leader board coming soon in the updates! Looking forward to more feedbacks from all. Cheers!


----------

